# Own “The Good Lie” on Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD on December 23rd



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Moving and unforgettable…The Good Lie is a movie that simultaneously enlightens and inspires.”

— Michael Medved, The Michael Medved Show



“Reese Witherspoon delivers strong and giving performance.”

— James Rocchi, TheWrap



EMBARK ON A JOURNEY OF

SURVIVAL AND TRIUMPH WHEN

THE GOOD LIE

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK and DIGITAL HD ON DECEMBER 23 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include touching bonus features such as “The Good Lie Journey”



Burbank, CA, November 11, 2014 – Miracles happen when “The Good Lie” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack and Digital HD on December 23 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Academy Award® winner Reese Witherspoon (“Walk the Line”) stars alongside Corey Stoll (“House of Cards”) and the Lost Boys, a group of real-life Sudanese refugees. Together, against the backdrop of their shared losses, the Lost Boys and these unlikely strangers find humor in the clash of cultures, and heartbreak as well as hope in the challenges of life in America. 



Along with Witherspoon and Stoll, the film stars real-life Sudanese refugees Arnold Oceng (“My Brother the Devil,” “Adulthood”) and newcomer Kuoth Wiel; Ger Duany (“I Heart Huckabees”) and rapper Emmanuel Jal, who were both former child soldiers and Lost Boys; and Femi Oguns (BBC’s “The Casualty”). Rounding out the cast are Sarah Baker as Faith Based Charities volunteer Pamela Lowi; and, as the younger Lost Boys, Peterdeng Mongok, Okwar Jale, Thon Kueth, Deng Ajuet and Keji Jale, all of whom are children of Sudanese refugees. 



Philippe Falardeau directed “The Good Lie” from a screenplay by Margaret Nagle. The film was produced by Academy Award® winners Ron Howard and Brian Grazer, Karen Kehela Sherwood, Molly Mickler Smith, Thad Luckinbill and Trent Luckinbill. Oscar® nominees Andrew A. Kosove and Broderick Johnson, Kim Roth, Ellen H. Schwartz, Deepak Navar, and Bobby and Deb Newmyer served as executive producers. Alcon Entertainment, Imagine Entertainment and Black Label Media present a Black Label Media, Imagine Entertainment and Reliance Entertainment Production. 



“The Good Lie” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $26.04 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “The Good Lie” via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



They were known simply as “The Lost Boys.”



Orphaned by the brutal civil war in Sudan, which began in 1983, these young victims traveled as many as a thousand miles on foot in search of safety. Fifteen years later, a humanitarian effort would bring 3,600 lost boys, as well as girls, to America.



Mamere and Theo are sons of the Chief in their village in Southern Sudan. When an attack by the Northern militia destroys their home and kills their parents, eldest son Theo is forced to assume the role of Chief and lead a group of young survivors, including his sister Abital, away from harm. But the hostile, treacherous terrain has other dangers in store for them. As the tattered group makes the difficult trek to Kakuma refugee camp in Kenya, they meet other fleeing children, forging a bond with Jeremiah, who, at 13, is already a man of faith, and Paul, whose skills become essential to their survival. 



Thirteen years later, the now young adults are given the opportunity to leave the camp and resettle in America. Upon arriving in Kansas, they are met by Carrie Davis (Witherspoon), an employment agency counselor who has been enlisted to help find them jobs—no easy task, when things like light switches and telephones are brand new to them. 



Although Carrie has successfully kept herself from any emotional entanglements, these refugees, who desperately require help navigating the 21st century and rebuilding their shattered lives, need just that. So Carrie embarks on her own unchartered territory, enlisting the help of her boss, Jack (Corey Stoll).



BLU-RAY ELEMENTS



“The Good Lie” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

· The Good Lie Journey

· Deleted Scenes



DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“The Good Lie” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “The Good Lie” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.





ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $26.04



Standard Street Date: December 23, 2014

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 110 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for thematic elements, some violence, brief strong language and drug use.
DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------

